# Embroidery Machine Prices



## Squires (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum but really could do with some impartial advice. I am based in the UK and need to add an embroidery machine to my business. I have had prices on 4 and 6 head machines from the main manufacturers but the prices are so different and everyone is telling me their machine is the best and I really dont know who is telling the truth. From the information I have received 2 machines stand out from the rest but even they are a mile apart on price. Can anyone help me in any way with some good advice?


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Prices for machines can vary enormously. Most people on here will say that Tajima and Barudan are the best but also the most expensive. Toyota , SWF, and ZSK also good and a little cheaper. Basically all these makes of machine are very good. What can make a difference is the software and your digitising , the infomation you put into the machine. Look into that when buying too. Wilcom, Pulse and many others are good programs. 
What I would always say is to look for support, help, training. How far is the supplier away? Are they helpful and not just trying to sell a machine. I know some firms have a bad reputation in the UK for this. 
You will always need help, make sure its handy...
Also, why not visit the Printwear & Promotion Live 2010
exhibition at the NEC. You will see many makes there. 
Good luck whatever you do. 
Earl


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

One of the best things you can do is first compare the two machines that you like in a real life RUNNING with your eyes not by what the salesman says. Sit back and see the machine run for yourself and take notes.

See them running a cap design and flat work as well. Compare the speeds and see how many times the machine has issues like thread breaks and make notes on what speeds the machine is running. A cheap machine that runs slow cost you more than a more expensive machine that can produce things faster. 

You need to see the machine running something with all types of stitches. Satin, Fill, and Run Stitches all with different angles and stitch lengths. In other words a complex file with color changes and details.

After you let your eyes and your gut instinct do some shopping the next step is to talk to others that own the machines. 

I would search for them not take references from the sales guy. References provided will always be GOOD. You want a real reference from a customer that does not expect your call. Go to yellowpages.com and call around outside of your area and ask questions to a few shop owners about what they own and how they like their equipment. 

Important Note here. Also ask them if they have ever owned anything else. Read below for further reasons as to why.

Final Note You get what you pay for !
Im not gonna promote or bash a machine here. I have owned quite a few brands thru the years, some were much better than others. The bottom line is when I paid more in almost all cases I got a better machine. 
The "Cheap" machines in most cases did not perform nearly as well and often were not made nearly as well as the more expensive better brands that have been around for many many years. 

There is one Interesting point to make here.

Its part of Human Nature that people dont like to think that what they bought is not the best. Most people will say My XYZ is GREAT. Ok have they owned anything else to compare it to ?? 
How do you know its really GREAT unless you have really COMPARED the machine with others in a production setting?

This is why I value my own eyes more than what others tell me ! I like to see the machines running myself and see how efficient they are and see the quality they are producing as well. 

Last but not least. Check out the machine company and see how long they have been around and see how many machines they offer. Your business may grow over time and you may need a 4 head or bigger down the road. Some companies do not offer antying but Single head machines and yes you can do production that way but its not that efficient and it cost more per head as well. 

Dont think now as much as down the road since its alot easier to have one brand of machine in your shop. 

When I made my last switch I ended up trying one machine that I really liked. After we tested it alot in production we ended up selling all of the old brand that I used to replace them with the new brand I had picked. I did this so that the machines would match and operate the same way.

The machines I sold were not bad, but its easier to have all one type and one type of control panel. You also see diferences in the embroidery between brands and how they read the stitch files.

Good Luck. Do Your Homework well.
Last but not least dont short yourself on software. Its JUST as important as the machine ! In my opinion it may be MORE important !

Disclaimer Here. The reason I am NOT going to mention machines by name is that after I switched I ended up being the local rep for one brand of equipment that I currently use in my shop. After alot of testing we know its the best on the market but since I do sell them I do not feel that its right that I promote them in this forum. 

Trust your eyes more than what the sales guy says. Some of the BEST sales guys in this industry sell some of the worst machines on the market. Also look at resale values on the open market. That will speak volumes as well. The Poor Quality Machines will have cheaper resale values and often there will a ton of them for sale. 

Rick


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Lots of good advice from Rick ..... pay attention to it.

Do not select a machine solely on price. The machine is the heart of your embroidery business, so do your homework and find the machine that will best suit your needs, the one that you feel comfortable using, the one that is a proven track record and the one that is the best value [usually not the cheapest].

Make after sales service and dealer reputation a big part of your decision on which machine to purchase. Before you purchase the machine, ask the dealer for a long list of customers and these customers to find out what they think of the machine and dealer support.

Buying an embroidery machine can be a big investment ... the more research you do, the more likely you are going to find the right machine.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry .... in second last paragraph it should read "and call these customers".

Should have checked what I wrote before sending.

Bob


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Rick is giving great advice here. And he is so right about the software being a_ very_ important piece of the equation.

The only thing I would add (based on experience) is to ask about customer support for both the machine and the software. This is really important for a newbie. 

Not only do you want to know how close the repair tech is, but you want to know the operating hours of their telephone support for both the machine and the software. And make a call to customer support....did they answer right away? how long were you on hold? if you had to leave a message, how long did it take them to get back to you? You get the idea.


----------



## Squires (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks to you all for your sound advice. I still find myself in a funny situation as The 2 makes of machine I had narrowed my decision down to are vastly different in price. As 1 of you guys mentioned software is important but pound for pound the software is on a level with features and price my issue is with machine price. When a friend of mine visited the P&P show in Feb this year he was quoted by the 2 companies around the same price but now 1 is alot cheaper than the other. I dont want to mention either company just yet but has anyone else found them selves in this situation or heard why the sudden drop in price from 1 of the companies. I have heard some reasonings from the other machine sales guys who machine I didnt decide to put in my top 2 but they may just be a bit sour. Is this only a UK situation? Please help!!!!!!


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Very good advice from Rick and the others and as they also say, software is incredable important too. 
As for machine prices. Some manufacturers are bringing out new models, maybe the lower priced one is the old model and the supplier is clearing older stock? Or , does the higher priced machine come with everything included in the price? Hoops, cap hoops, hoopmaster, service, delivery and training. 
Last week I asked the price of my machine ( Barudan ) as I need to buy another, then I asked another supplier (Tajima) and the price was 2,000€ cheaper. Wow I thought but when asked if all was included the answer was NO. With all the hoop, etc the price was now back up to the Barudan price. 
Maybe that is why there is a big price difference. 
No its not just a UK thing, I am in Germany and it happens too. 
If you tell us which machine it is then maybe we can give you a reason. 
Earl


----------



## Squires (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Earl,
Thanks for your help.
Both machines are current models with frames for garments and the hat attachments but I am talking 6000 GBP difference not 2000 euros !!. If they are clearing old stock they are not telling me and I dont want to buy a machine which will be out of date soon. I had a friend of mine call both companies involved and they both confirmed the same price as I had been given. Something doesnt add up and at this time it is making me scared to part with my money if someone isnt being honest. I have spoke to the salesperson of the higher priced machine and he says he cant beleive the other dealer is offering machines at that price. Maybe you need to start buying your machines in the UK!!!!!!!!!!
This is a very strange situation and I just dont feel comfortable.
Thanks again for your help and I will update you if I get any further.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

When buying a 4 head Barudan or Tajima they are both about the same price. 38/40,000€. We are not talking peanuts here , you are going to invest a lot of money. I know because I am looking to buy a 4 head too. Are you dealing with the legit importer/dealer of these machines or some other?? Is the some other going bust and needs to shift some machines? If you are not sure then go up the line and contact the Europe distributer and ask who is their man in the UK. 
I started 2 years ago, for the first year you will need support. Its not the machine, its you that needs the help. Make sure the supplier is not too far away.... 
Just my 2 euro cents worth...Good luck whatever you do. 
Earl.


----------



## Squires (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Earl,
I am looking at a 6 head and the difference is 6000 GBP or 5500 euros at exchange of 1 GBP = 1.1 Euro. I am dealing with both the official agents but funnily enough someone else mentioned at that price are you sure they arent going bust and need to shift machines. I will contact the European office as you say and see if they can confirm everything is ok with the UK sales agent. Can you confirm what you would pay in europe for a 15 colour 6 head machine with all frames and hat attachment. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I will ask for you the next time I speak with my "Barudan" man. I do know that the 4 head is 38K so I would imagine somewhere around 55 for the 6 head. 
Earl...


----------



## Squires (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Earl,
Are you sure you have your prices right???
I am being quoted 22k, 27k & 32K here in the uk for 4, 6 and 8 head machines with the hat attachments. Can you please verify what you pay in europe.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

My prices are for Barudan and Tajima. I have been quoted 22K for a 4 head Brother, is that what you are looking at? Depends on the make of machine. I have also seen a 2 head for 32K from KSM. 
I am sure I will be shouted at for this but generally the more you pay the better the machine. 
Dont know if I can put my email here but if you want to PM me then its [email protected]
Earl


----------

